# What metal lure for tailor?



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like to try spinning for some tailor and i was wondering what metal lure is best and how big. Also is a single hook better than a treble? Thanks for replying.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

From my experience, tailor are one of the least fussy critters you're likely to catch. I've caught them on so many different shaped, sized, and actioned lures, that it is almost impossible to say which one to use over another.
The factors I would be looking for in a tailor lure is 'flash and splash'. Raiders or similar are a great cast and rip/ retrieve style metal slug, and pretty much any popper you choose will get a smash from a tailor - and the same can be said with diving hardbodies - they are highly aggressive and seem to have a hard job swimming past anything that might resemble a meal.
You could basically walk into the tackle store with a blindfold on, fumble around the lure section, and come out with something that will catch a tailor.

Maybe not the exact answer you were hoping for, but I hope you see where I'm coming from.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Anything between 25 and 40gms Ive found works best over the years. I use 40+ off the beach on a heavier rod. But on a snapper rod Id stick below 40g. I just use the plain silver ones around $4 each but raiders are good too. 
I caught this one a few weeks back on a raider 








The secret is speed thru the water. Use a reel with >= 4.8:1 if you have one. On the beach I use a tss-4, on the yak a certate 3500. 20-30lb braid, 30-40lb leader. Vary your action to find what works, though I have most success with top water by closing the bail arm and starting to wind just before the slug hits the water. I find this works best for other species too and have hooked up spaniards, tuna and even a monster Dorado a few years back. 
Alternatively let it sink for a second or two then wind, but if not over a sand bottom you will banish a few to the rocks\reef if youre too slow. I also try to vary the wind speed or induce a suttle jerk every few seconds. Either way its a lot of work so choose a rod and reel your comfortable with.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep tailor are a sucker for just about anything. When i was a youngster i remember fishing in Kalbarri WA with my dad casting just a ganged hooks no bait into a school of tailor hooking up every time. Cant go wrong with metals cheep and effective.
Wouldnt a jumbo tailor like the one above be nice. ;-)

Cheers Micka


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

The Halco twistys in your favorite size will go well,,golds probally the best colour.


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Anything gold or white works best for me.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Like most fishing it is a matter of match the hatch there is no point throwing 65gm raiders if the fish are feeding on 10g whitebait but as everyone has said you can entice tailor to hit almost anything with a good retrieve, I use trebles occasionally but much prefer two opposed single hooks. Go to Ausfish and do a search of a guy named sliders posts on tailor spinning he covers pretty much everything and I can tell you that bloke can fish.
My favourites are gillies or river2sea in the whitebait pattern, the slider which is produced by the bloke on ausfish and also raiders. As well as poopers and sticks.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I too can recommend reading anything that Slider (Lindsay Dines) has posted on other forums. He also writes the reports for the Teewah region in Queensland Fishing Monthly Magazine.

Lindsay also makes and sells his own brand of lure designed specifically for tailor called "Sliders". These are a metal lure with a twist, they have a hollow centre and are rigged on a 30cm wire trace and the lure slides along the entire lenghth of the trace with the hooks fixed to the other end. This allows the lure to slide away from the tailors mouth when they start jumping and shaking their head. When the lure slides down the trace away from their mouth they lose all leverage to be able to throw the hooks out of their mouth because the weight has transferred away from the fish, but a conventional lure has the weight of the lure pivoting at the join between the lure and the hooks and the lure can be easily thrown by a large headshaking tailor. This is the single biggest problem with spinning for tailor especially if using trebles on lures as they can be easily thrown by headshaking fish, single hooks seem to hold better than trebles which is why most replace the trebles these days.

Kev


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

paulo said:


> Anything between 25 and 40gms Ive found works best over the years.


I have also found this to be a good size range.Have also found on a long stretch of beach if you cast out on a 45 degree angle and try and work the lure along the gutter instead of across it your catch rate will improve.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

match your slice to the rod thats throwing it. I use 20gm raiders on a small overhead baitcaster and do well from the yak but also do well off the beach with 65gm raiders using a 12ft sports rod and high speed reel...

my 2 cents

John


----------

